# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اختلاف پذیرش دانشجو نسبت به ظرفیت اولیه در علوم پزشکی اصفهان (!)

## saj8jad

*
اختلاف پذیرش دانشجو در سه رشته پرطرفدار در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان نسبت به ظرفیت اولیه (!)

رشته پزشکی
اعلام دفترچه کنکور : 214 دانشجو 
تعداد ثبت نام شده : 273 دانشجو

رشته دندانپزشکی
اعلام دفترچه کنکور : 62 دانشجو
تعداد ثبت نام شده : 86 دانشجو

رشته داروسازی
اعلام دفترچه کنکور: 79 دانشجو
تعداد ثبت نام شده: 98 نفر 

ظرفیت سایر رشته ها هم شاهد افزایش بوده است (!)

پ.ن : بیابید دانشجوی پرتقال فروش را (!)*

----------


## payam_95

:Yahoo (50):

----------


## BenN

> *
> اختلاف پذیرش دانشجو در سه رشته پرطرفدار در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان نسبت به ظرفیت اولیه (!)
> 
> رشته پزشکی
> اعلام دفترچه کنکور : 214 دانشجو 
> تعداد ثبت نام شده : 273 دانشجو
> 
> رشته دندانپزشکی
> اعلام دفترچه کنکور : 62 دانشجو
> ...


رادیوی تهران هم از دوستام که اونجا قبول شده میگفت نزدیک 18 نفر اگر اشتباه نکنم مازاد بر اون ظرفیت اعلامی در دفترچه ثبت نام شدن!!

این مسائل رو کدوم نهاد باید پیگیری کنه؟!؟! 

اصلا اینا کی اند از کجا میان!؟!

----------


## saj8jad

> رادیوی تهران هم از دوستام که اونجا قبول شده میگفت نزدیک 18 نفر اگر اشتباه نکنم مازاد بر اون ظرفیت اعلامی در دفترچه ثبت نام شدن!!
> 
> این مسائل رو کدوم نهاد باید پیگیری کنه؟!؟! 
> 
> اصلا اینا کی اند از کجا میان!؟!


نمیدونم واقعا اینا کی هستن و چطوری ثبت نامشون میکنن
فکر کنم به حراست وزارت علوم و وزارت بهداشت، به خبرگزاری ها برای پیگیری و پوشش دادن این تخلفات و ...

----------


## Shah1n

متاسفانه این تو همه رشته ها هست حتی مهندسیها
خیلیاشون با سهمیه هیئت علمی انتقالی گرفتن
خیلیا هم بچه های افراد با نفوذ هستن
من خودم برق میخوندم 17 نفر اضافه بود که فهمیدیم از سهمیه هیئت علمی و بچه های افراد با نفوذ بودن
مثلا یکیشون از اقوام رئیس دانشگاه بود
به گزارشاتی که در این موارد بشه رسیدگی نمیشه چون همون مسئول رسیدگی هم بچه ش تو اون افراده

----------


## Zahra77

> متاسفانه این تو همه رشته ها هست حتی مهندسیها
> خیلیاشون با سهمیه هیئت علمی انتقالی گرفتن
> خیلیا هم بچه های افراد با نفوذ هستن
> من خودم برق میخوندم 17 نفر اضافه بود که فهمیدیم از سهمیه هیئت علمی و بچه های افراد با نفوذ بودن
> مثلا یکیشون از اقوام رئیس دانشگاه بود
> به گزارشاتی که در این موارد بشه رسیدگی نمیشه چون همون مسئول رسیدگی هم بچه ش تو اون افراده


*اره اینا انتقالی ان خیلیشون 
بینشون یه چنتام خب خریدن دیگه*

----------


## saj8jad

> متاسفانه این تو همه رشته ها هست حتی مهندسیها
> خیلیاشون با سهمیه هیئت علمی انتقالی گرفتن
> خیلیا هم بچه های افراد با نفوذ هستن
> من خودم برق میخوندم 17 نفر اضافه بود که فهمیدیم از سهمیه هیئت علمی و بچه های افراد با نفوذ بودن
> مثلا یکیشون از اقوام رئیس دانشگاه بود
> به گزارشاتی که در این موارد بشه رسیدگی نمیشه چون همون مسئول رسیدگی هم بچه ش تو اون افراده


واقعا حق خوری آشکار هستش
حدود 60 نفر ظرفیت نامشخص اونم پزشکی اصفهان (!)
کل دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی رو بررسی کنین فکر کنم 1000 تایی ظرفیت نامشخص اینچنینی بشه که با پارتی بازی و انتقالی و فروش صندلی روی صندلی پزشکی بهترین دانشگاه ها میشینن و صداش هم در نمیره

----------


## Shah1n

> واقعا حق خوری آشکار هستش
> حدود 60 نفر ظرفیت نامشخص اونم پزشکی اصفهان (!)
> کل دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی رو بررسی کنین فکر کنم 1000 تایی ظرفیت نامشخص اینچنینی بشه که با پارتی بازی و انتقالی و فروش صندلی روی صندلی پزشکی بهترین دانشگاه ها میشینن و صداش هم در نمیره


حق خوری و ظلم آشکارتر زمانی صورت میگیره که این افراد با درس نخوندن به مراتب نمرات بالاتری میگیرن و وقتی هم به استاد میگی که چرا این افراد با اینکه نمرات امتحانشون خوب نبوده اینقدر نمرات خوبی براشون رد شده میگه که من نمره واقعیشونو رد کردم اما افراد بالادستی که به سیستم دسترسی دارن نمراتو تغییر میدن و کاری هم از دست کسی برنمیاد و طرف با نخوندن معدل الف میشه
برای ارشد هم همینا به خاطر اینکه معدلشون بالاست سهمیه استعدادهای درخشانو میگیرن و بدون کنکور میرن ارشد
بعد از اتمام تحصیل هم که نگم دیگه استخدامی و کار هم برای اونا میشه چون پارتی دارن
خیلی ظلمه
از اول تا آخر
تو یه تاپیک دیگه هم گفتم تا افراد درست به دستشون قدرت نرسه با این مردمی که من میبینم اوضاع قابل تغییر نیست

----------


## Fawzi

بقول دایی جواد!

هووووووووووووووووف!
 :Y (403):

----------


## hamedaaa

*آنچه البته به جایی نرسد فریاد است (!)*

----------

